
The Surprisingly Simple Invention That Allows Robots to Make Clothes - ghosh
https://singularityhub.com/2017/02/03/the-surprisingly-simple-invention-that-allows-robots-to-make-clothes/
======
jaclaz
The base idea is so simple that it is amazing that noone thought about it
before, if it works it could revolutionize a large part of manufacturing, but
the video simply dosn't look "right" (the actual fabric seemingly does not
advance while being sewn and at around 0:25 it is clear that the fabric
doesn't and cannot advance because of the interference with the sewing
machine).

